# Got told I was sick today :(



## Vickieh1981

For putting a "Santa stop here" sign at Isabellas grave. :(


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: Who said that sweety..? Santa cannot forget angel babies


----------



## Vickieh1981

My auntie.:( In front of my little girl - who said "Well Santa loves my Isabella"


----------



## SabrinaKat

How sad that somebody was that ignorant.. my father used to decorate my little sister's (stillborn at 8 months) grave for years, at every holiday. I think you did the absolutely right thing!

best wishes


----------



## ami1985

id of hit her i wudnt of had that much restraint x


----------



## Vickieh1981

She awwed at the rest of the decoration but said the sign was sick as Santa doesn't stop at cemeteries. Pah -my Isabella is the only one of my kids who can say she's been good all year round pmsl.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: I am so sorry, that was terrible to say such a disgusting comment. People even in my own family are rude and disgusting and you must ignore them. I am having very little contact with my family, well my husbands. I am done with them.. I am so sorry and yes Santa does stop at cemeteries :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

thats really nasty of her.. wow..


----------



## DueSeptember

*OMG RUDE!!!! I would have Lost it!  *


----------



## mhazzab

I'm sorry she said that - of course Santa still looks after angel babies, we just don't see their presents. I love how your daughter reacted, so sweet.
If your auntie was unlucky enough to have her own child in the cemetary I'm sure it would have been a different story...I hope she never has to find out how painful it is to have christmas without your child.

hugs xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh I am so sorry she was so hurtful :hugs: People just dont realise what their words can do. At the cemetery where Emily is there are a few graves with Santa Stop Here signs and I think they are lovely :hugs: Just ignore her xx


----------

